# There's Apparently A Furry Fandom Government Now



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

I was just made aware of this Twitter page. Thoughts?
The Furry Fandom Government (T.F.F.G) (@FurryGovernment) on Twitter


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

People have been saying that this is going to turn into a redux of the Burned/Freezing Furs war.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 12, 2019)

A whaaat? I didn't vote for anything.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 12, 2019)

Well I have no idea how they are going to enforce things lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Well I have no idea how they are going to enforce things lol


They'd utilize Cancel Culture, I think. Call-out culture - Wikipedia


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> People have been saying that this is going to turn into a redux of the Burned/Freezing Furs war.


Wut dis?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Pretty sure this is satirical.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Wut dis?


Burned Furs - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
Freezing Furs - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Pretty sure this is satirical.


But, how do we know for sure? Furries I'm talking to on Twitter aren't happy about this and think that the Burned Furs/Furry Raiders have returned.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

And literally, we already have dipshits asking them to ban yiff, kink and Bad Dragon.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm sometimes amazed that people are incapable of reading blatant jokes.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Thoughts?



I think that they only have the power others give them. At the moment they appear to be a satirical page.

I am not worried.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> View attachment 70806
> 
> I'm sometimes amazed that people are incapable of reading blatant jokes.





Wabbajax said:


> I think that they only have the power others give them. At the moment they appear to be a satirical page.
> 
> I am not worried.


So, it's just a joke right now? And it's going to stay that way?
Sorry for overreacting, but I have a tendency to get sucked into panic parties...


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, it's just a joke right now? And it's going to stay that way?
> Sorry for overreacting, but I have a tendency to get sucked into panic parties...



How is somebody who is proposing for "Awoo to be illegal" serious? Let alone operating under the pretension they can pass laws onto a community. Sit and think about this for a moment, will you?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

I tend to forget how socially naive alot of furries are.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> How is somebody who is proposing for "Awoo to be illegal" serious? Let alone operating under the pretension they can pass laws onto a community. Sit and think about this for a moment, will you?


Yeah, I know I sound like a thin-skinned worrywart who can't take a joke....
But, people were mentioning Cancel Culture and stuff....


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I tend to forget how socially naive alot of furries are.


Yeah, I am. I'm autistic. Seriously....


----------



## Vamux (Sep 12, 2019)

We must burn this abomination.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, I am. I'm autistic. Seriously....


They aren't being serious. There is no need to worry. The goofballs that are asking them to ban yiff are the ones that are taking things way too far. And even then, you don't need to worry about them either.

This is a joke that clearly hit a sore spot with several furs. So, not the best joke. But it is still just a joke.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, I know I sound like a thin-skinned worrywart who can't take a joke....
> But, people were mentioning Cancel Culture and stuff....


It's the type of uh 'comedy' I might have found funny when I was 13, but yes, it's pretty obvious it's not legitimate. Can't always go on what people tell you, you need to think for yourself.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 12, 2019)

The only fandom government I recognize is the LPW Monarchy under Queen @Skittles .


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> The only fandom government I recognize is the LPW Monarchy under Queen @Skittles .


That's an Arby's, Manic.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> They aren't being serious. There is no need to worry. The goofballs that are asking them to ban yiff are the ones that are taking things way too far. And even then, you don't need to worry about them either.
> 
> This is a joke that clearly hit a sore spot with several furs. So, not the best joke. But it is still just a joke.


You referring to people who remember the Burned Furs/Furry Raiders?


KimberVaile said:


> It's the type of uh 'comedy' I might have found funny when I was 13, but yes, it's pretty obvious it's not legitimate. Can't always go on what people tell you, you need to think for yourself.


It's just hard when you have anxiety like I do, Kimber...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2019)

Grab you pitchforks and torches!  Time to take that page down!

Oh, wait.  can you burn down the internet?

No?  ok, good.  pitchforks and torches to the upstart kingdom!

For Fluffy and autistic people and because Area 51 is a lie!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 12, 2019)

Can I pay taxes with "I'll pay you in exposure"?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> They aren't being serious. There is no need to worry. The goofballs that are asking them to ban yiff are the ones that are taking things way too far. And even then, you don't need to worry about them either.
> 
> This is a joke that clearly hit a sore spot with several furs. So, not the best joke. But it is still just a joke.


How come you said "for now" when referring to its satirical status?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Grab you pitchforks and torches!  Time to take that page down!
> 
> Oh, wait.  can you burn down the internet?
> 
> ...



As a filthy furry hedonist, I identify with tearing down all forms of authority. Lets burn the nearest kingdom, starting with that Kingdom Açaí, their food is terrible anyways.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How come you said "for now" when referring to its satirical status?


Because of Storm Area 51 and those shenanigans.



CrookedCroc said:


> Can I pay taxes with "I'll pay you in exposure"?



No.  Absolutely not.  

You can pay by us paying you to keep your clothes on.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> As a filthy furry hedonist, I identify with tearing down all forms of authority. Lets burn the nearest kingdom, starting with that Kingdom Açaí, their food is terrible anyways.


Fuck rules. Fuck ALL rules. There's too many rules in real life. Don't need it to spread.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Fuck rules. Fuck ALL rules. There's too many rules in real life. Don't need it to spread.


THIS IS AMERICA, AND WE SPIT ON MONARCHY AND AUTHORITY HERE.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> THIS IS AMERICA, AND WE SPIT ON MONARCHY AND AUTHORITY HERE.


Keep the fandom libertarian!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2019)

`MERICA!


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

You're next WING KINGDOM, get ready for a fresh helping of rocket's red glare all across your dumb, stupid posh face! Your face will be glaring redder than a bloody redcoat when I'm done with you!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Because of Storm Area 51 and those shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to artists being offered being paid with exposure of their art


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 12, 2019)

A fandom government. Ok.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 12, 2019)

This seems to be a meme. A poorly executed meme, but still.


----------



## TR273 (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Fuck rules. Fuck ALL rules. There's too many rules in real life. Don't need it to spread.


FREEDOM!!!!!


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

-Peers at and sniffs before sipping tea-


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

TR273 said:


> FREEDOM!!!!!
> View attachment 70822







I had to get it out of my system, sorry!
Sorry about that Mel Gibson statue in Scotland btw, lol.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

I give it a few months before this Government goes under.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

I do prefer the anarchic kingdom of LPW over whatever this is.. -Sips tea-


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I do prefer the anarchic kingdom of LPW over whatever this is.. -Sips tea-


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 12, 2019)

Furry Government Law, Coffee only, Tea banned.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 12, 2019)

Ooh, another government to overthrow. My sona's ready to boogaloo.






For legal reasons, that's a joke.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

At least they had the courtesy to not be a constitutional monarchy. I'll take the shelf life of the Articles of confederation over that!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2019)

What is there to govern?
Like, I'd be against this state being forced on us, but what could they possibly do?


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 12, 2019)

I only recognize the Furum King, our beloved LPW Queen and the amazing Purple Jester~


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> What is there to govern?
> Like, I'd be against this state being forced on us, but what could they possibly do?


People were fearing that the Burned Furs/Furry Raiders returned and that they'd use Cancel Culture to get stamp out aspects of the fandom they don't like.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

So. Silly question. Burned furs/Furry raiders?


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Furry Government Law, Coffee only, Tea banned.



Outrageous!! -Splutters in Squirlf-


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Outrageous!! -Splutters in Squirlf-



That's okay, I have plenty of black market teas available. Payment in Bitcoin or precious metals only.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> That's okay, I have plenty of black market teas available. Payment in Bitcoin or precious metals only.



You get acorns and headpats.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> That's okay, I have plenty of black market teas available. Payment in Bitcoin or precious metals only.


Tea is meant to rot in the harbor, preferably by people dressed like native Americans.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Tea is meant to rot in the harbor, preferably by people dressed like native Americans.



So about those curly fries. How soggy would you like them?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> So about those curly fries. How soggy would you like them?


Woah, slow down there Skittles, let's just back away from the toilet bowl and talk about this fur to fur. We don't need to involve the curly fries._ stares intently at the unassuming, innocent box of fries. _


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> So. Silly question. Burned furs/Furry raiders?


Burned Furs - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
Furry Raiders - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Woah, slow down there Skittles, let's just back away from the toilet bowl and talk about this fur to fur. We don't need to involve the curly fries._ stares intently at the unassuming, innocent box of fries. _



Are you going to be a good Foxxo and not molest the tea with harbour water? -Fixes sternest royal stare upon-


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Burned Furs - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
> Furry Raiders - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


Well holy shizzle.. They sound like a right party -Rolls eyes-


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Well holy shizzle.. They sound like a right party -Rolls eyes-


I mean, people are jumping to conclusions, maybe, but there's still scars out there....
People are rightly afraid that there's still puritans out there who want to "clean up" the fandom by forcing us all to yeet the adult aspects of the fandom.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Woah, slow down there Skittles, let's just back away from the toilet bowl and talk about this fur to fur. We don't need to involve the curly fries._ stares intently at the unassuming, innocent box of fries. _



But I like curly fries.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Are you going to be a good Foxxo and not molest the tea with harbour water? -Fixes sternest royal stare upon-


_Subtly shifts paw behind back and crosses fingers _When have I ever given you a reason to distrust me?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _Subtly shifts paw behind back and crosses fingers _When have I ever given you a reason to distrust me?



When have you ever given a reason to trust?


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I mean, people are jumping to conclusions, maybe, but there's still scars out there....
> People are rightly afraid that there's still puritans out there who want to "clean up" the fandom by forcing us all to yeet the adult aspects of the fandom.



I am not surprised furs would be worried. But as much as people wish it. I doubt the adult part of the fandom will ever be expelled. It's a freedom of choice if someone wants NSFW art or SFW. I believe as long as it doesn't cross the lines of decency/indecency then it is no different to normie NSFW.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _Subtly shifts paw behind back and crosses fingers _When have I ever given you a reason to distrust me?



You're a fox. Paws where I can see them Sweetheart!


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> When have you ever given a reason to trust?


Because I entertain you ingrate plebeians, that's why you should trust me! _Turns up nose and scoffs obnoxiously loud_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I am not surprised furs would be worried. But as much as people wish it. I doubt the adult part of the fandom will ever be expelled. It's a freedom of choice if someone wants NSFW art or SFW. I believe as long as it doesn't cross the lines of decency/indecency then it is no different to normie NSFW.


I'm just afraid of Cancel Culture being weaponized. That's all...


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I am not surprised furs would be worried. But as much as people wish it. I doubt the adult part of the fandom will ever be expelled. It's a freedom of choice if someone wants NSFW art or SFW. I believe as long as it doesn't cross the lines of decency/indecency then it is no different to normie NSFW.



Pretty much and I'm not that big of a fan on the whole NSFW side of the fandom. But they can do whatever they please. After all, creative freedom is something no one should take away.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm just afraid of Cancel Culture being weaponized. That's all...



There will always be resistance.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm just afraid of Cancel Culture being weaponized. That's all...


I wouldn't pay attention to any fringe fandom groups anyways. They're too small to really do anything.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Pretty much and I'm not that big of a fan on the whole NSFW side of the fandom. But they can do whatever they please. After all, creative freedom is something no one should take away.


Yeah, but these are people who want us to look "clean" in the eyes of normies who'll hate us no matter what....


Skittles said:


> There will always be resistance.


Against?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> You're a fox. Paws where I can see them Sweetheart!


_Presents paws and crosses toes instead, ends up feeling alot more clever than he is._


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, but these are people who want us to look "clean" in the eyes of normies who'll hate us no matter what....
> 
> Against?



Just a generalisation. When folks try and suppress something another element usually resists against it. If someone tried to demonise Furries (nothing new there) Someone else will do the opposite.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, but these are people who want us to look "clean" in the eyes of normies who'll hate us no matter what....
> 
> Against?



You sound like one of my best friends. I'll tell you what I tell him. If society just ignored those idiots we would be living in a better place. But sadly that change won't be happening in the west anytime soon.

So what you do is just fight against it to the best of your ability to encourage more freedom than discourage it. Tell them, why they are wrong and fight to make sure people can do whatever they please.

Because freedom of speech means hearing and seeing stuff you don't agree with. So just let other people understand that by having a chat.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _Presents paws and crosses toes instead, ends up feeling alot more clever than he is._



No curly fries. You look too smug.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> You sound like one of my best friends. I'll tell you what I tell him. If society just ignored those idiots we would be living in a better place. But sadly that change won't be happening in the west anytime soon.
> 
> So what you do is just fight against it to the best of your ability to encourage more freedom than discourage it. Tell them, why they are wrong and fight to make sure people can do whatever they please.
> 
> Because freedom of speech means hearing and seeing stuff you don't agree with. So just let other people understand that by having a chat.



This. So this!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> You sound like one of my best friends. I'll tell you what I tell him. If society just ignored those idiots we would be living in a better place. But sadly that change won't be happening in the west anytime soon.
> 
> So what you do is just fight against it to the best of your ability to encourage more freedom than discourage it. Tell them, why they are wrong and fight to make sure people can do whatever they please.
> 
> Because freedom of speech means hearing and seeing stuff you don't agree with. So just let other people understand that by having a chat.


How come I sound like your friend? Does he have anxiety too?


Skittles said:


> Just a generalisation. When folks try and suppress something another element usually resists against it. If someone tried to demonise Furries (nothing new there) Someone else will do the opposite.


In what way?


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How come I sound like your friend? Does he have anxiety too?
> 
> In what way?



Ideally by promoting the positive aspects of the fandom. Dispelling the myths and misconceptions of Furries as a degenerate bunch of nutters. (We are nutters but that's different~)


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This. So this!



Yeah, was never big on censorship and I think honestly the world would have less issues if we just simply had chats about this kind of stuff and explained why it's important to be able to say whatever you like to people.

I don't believe in "hate speech" because saying certain things are just "hateful" and not real free speech is bullshit.

I would rather be called a faggot by some asshole because they are able to use their freedom of speech. In my opinion a human right given to us all. So I'm happy he's fucking using it and not being like "God damn, I can't say that without being reported for hate speech." We shouldn't be living in a 1984 type of world where you aren't allowed to say or do certain things.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How come I sound like your friend? Does he have anxiety too?
> 
> In what way?



Yeah, bad paranoia as well. Not the most mentally healthy dude in the world. But I love him none the less. He's like a brother to me.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Yeah, was never big on censorship and I think honestly the world would have less issues if we just simply had chats about this kind of stuff and explained why it's important to be able to say whatever you like to people.
> 
> I don't believe in "hate speech" because saying certain things are just "hateful" and not real free speech is bullshit.
> 
> I would rather be called a faggot by some asshole because they are able to use their freedom of speech. In my opinion a human right given to us all. So I'm happy he's fucking using it and not being like "God damn, I can't say that without being reported for hate speech." We shouldn't be living in a 1984 type of world where you aren't allowed to say or do certain things.



Mostly agree. Tangentially related, but there is a strong argument to be made to sort of make slurs or insults your own, in a way. It kind of disempowers them when you've heard the slur used against you for like, the millionth time. Happened with me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Yeah, bad paranoia as well. Not the most mentally healthy dude in the world. But I love him none the less. He's like a brother to me.


Your friend sounds EXACTLY like me, tbh....


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Mostly agree. Tangentially related, but there is a strong argument to be made to sort of make slurs or insults your own, in a way. It kind of disempowers them when you've heard the slur used against you for like, the millionth time. Happened with me.



I usually follow up with "And? Is it a problem?"


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Mostly agree. Tangentially related, but there is a strong argument to be made to sort of make slurs or insults your own, in a way. It kind of disempowers them when you've heard the slur used against you for like, the millionth time. Happened with me.



You give words power.

Not to mention is it right to tell a person what they can and can not say? It doesn't seem right to me.

If you want someone to not say or do shit. You make them understand why.

Not just say it's wrong. My Dad called plenty of black people the N word. Didn't really know not to say it till he got his ass handed to him at a bar.

But that's because freedom of speech has consequences.

You say dumb shit. You will run into someone eventually who will give you shit back.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

Anyway! -Forms constitutional Monarchy- I do it better~ -Sniggers-


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2019)

So... a thread like this is what happens when we discuss hate in the furry community.

I hate (pun intended) to say this, but we should do this more often.  Except with like, alcohol, food, sex (consenting adults only), and a convention....


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So... a thread like this is what happens when we discuss hate in the furry community.
> 
> I hate (pun intended) to say this, but we should do this more often.  Except with like, alcohol, food, sex (consenting adults only), and a convention....



Sign me up!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2019)

Everyone, quiet down!  Moderator incoming!  Moderator incoming!

That's it, we're going to be shut down for review....


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Everyone, quiet down!  Moderator incoming!  Moderator incoming!
> 
> That's it, we're going to be shut down for review....



Nuuuu!!!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I don't believe in "hate speech" because saying certain things are just "hateful" and not real free speech is bullshit.
> 
> I would rather be called a faggot by some asshole because they are able to use their freedom of speech. In my opinion a human right given to us all. So I'm happy he's fucking using it and not being like "God damn, I can't say that without being reported for hate speech." We shouldn't be living in a 1984 type of world where you aren't allowed to say or do certain things.


I don't want to be too aggressive on this since I don't know you, but hate speech exists whether you choose to believe in it or not. All because you are unbothered by it doesn't that others aren't nor should they be expected to put up with that kind of talk either. In most private establishments, it's taboo to engage hate speech calling people slurs based on race, ethnicity, religion, sexuality, or gender and that behavior will get you ejected quick. You wouldn't sit down in a bar and expect to be able to call a black person the n-word or Jew a k-word and expect to not be asked to leave. You may have an overarching 1st Amendment right to use that kind of language, but it is poor form to do so and the people who that language is used against definitely have right to criticize for using it since they deserve to be treated better.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 12, 2019)

What a lovely thread to make a shitty jo- Oh okay you guys just went there.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I don't want to be too aggressive on this since I don't know you, but hate speech exists whether you choose to believe in it or not. All because you are unbothered by it doesn't that others aren't nor should they be expected to put up with that kind of talk either. In most private establishments, it's taboo to engage hate speech calling people slurs based on race, ethnicity, religion, sexuality, or gender and that behavior will get you ejected quick. You wouldn't sit down in a bar and expect to be able to call a black person the n-word or Jew a k-word and expect to not be asked to leave. You may have an overarching 1st Amendment right to use that kind of language, but it is poor form to do so and the people who that language is used against definitely have right to criticize for using it since they deserve to be treated better.



Let me ask you this Miles, what makes hate speech different than free speech? All you are doing is putting something in front of something and saying "This is hateful, you can't say or do that because it's hateful."

But freedom of speech allows you to say or do whatever you please. After all, it's freedom of speech not freedom from consequences.

I don't think their should be any laws saying what a person can or can not say.

I don't care what your religion, sexuality, or race is. I'll treat you the same way I would any other person and I'll say whatever I please.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 12, 2019)

If I'm here and if a sex joke can be made, I'm most likely going to go down in whipped cream


----------



## Skittles (Sep 12, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Let me ask you this Miles, what makes hate speech different than free speech? All you are doing is putting something in front of something and saying "This is hateful, you can't say or do that because it's hateful."
> 
> But freedom of speech allows you to say or do whatever you please. After all, it's freedom of speech not freedom from consequences.
> 
> ...



Could be simplified to "Treat people as you would like to be treated." :3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> If I'm here and if a sex joke can be made, I'm most likely going to go down in whipped cream


Well, I would ask the users to pull out but they've already tied themselves.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 12, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Could be simplified to "Treat people as you would like to be treated." :3



EXACTLY! *hugs tightly* SKITTLES YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> You give words power.
> 
> Not to mention is it right to tell a person what they can and can not say? It doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> ...



A few thoughts on that.

Freedom of Speech means embracing all the good and the bad that ideal entails. You can't simple take the aspects you like about free speech and remove the others. You'll end up losing your rights that way. Insulating people in bubble wrap over words just makes those words all the more powerful, and give hateful people a much bigger voice. The world is full of hard and unpleasant things. Taking away the right to say hateful things, won't stop people from being unreasonable or rude towards you. Truly awful people will just find different methods to get under your skin.
As with many things, censoring speech is a slippery slope, which is why I'm an advocate of social consequence, rather than singling out a few words and simply saying. "Oh, you can't say these." There are black people who call each the n word as a term of comradery, IE. You can't just ignore the context in how a word is used.  And even if it is used in a hateful manner, it is far better to allow social consequence to handle that. The alternative is just falling down a slippery slope.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 13, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Let me ask you this Miles, what makes hate speech different than free speech? All you are doing is putting something in front of something and saying "This is hateful, you can't say or do that because it's hateful."
> 
> But freedom of speech allows you to say or do whatever you please. After all, it's freedom of speech not freedom from consequences.
> 
> ...


Being direct, I think you know what makes hate speech proscribed because you did give an example, serious or humorous, of what happened to your father when he feel need to disrespect black people in the manner he did. Polite company takes exception when you decide to denigrate people based on their identity. Furthermore, hate speech often proceeds more vile and violent behavior, generally serving as a call to action against the people that language is being directed at. After the Holocaust, many European countries enacted laws against hate speech to protect minorities because governments and people realized how hate speech been instrument in swaying support for the atrocities that took place. 

I'm glad you apparently treat everyone with respect, but it may be nice to acknowledge there are those may be might be affected more adversely than you by hate speech because they belong to the usual groups that get targeted by it. 

Sorry if this brought the mood down.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 13, 2019)

Damn, I hate my office job at the mayor's office


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Being direct, I think you know what makes hate speech proscribed because you did give an example, serious or humorous, of what happened to your father when he feel need to disrespect black people in the manner he did. Polite company takes exception when you decide to denigrate people based on their identity. Furthermore, hate speech often proceeds more vile and violent behavior, generally serving as a call to action against the people that language is being directed at. After the Holocaust, many European countries enacted laws against hate speech to protect minorities because governments and people realized how hate speech been instrument in swaying support for the atrocities that took place.
> 
> I'm glad you apparently treat everyone with respect, but it may be nice to acknowledge there are those may be might be affected more adversely than you by hate speech because they belong to the usual groups that get targeted by it.
> 
> Sorry if this brought the mood down.


This is a thread about a furry government.

The title alone is absurd enough to keep the jokes flowing for months.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> This is a thread about a furry government.
> 
> The title alone is absurd enough to keep the jokes flowing for months.



You know I make a better ruler~


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

If we're gonna do a furry government, make it like the Roman Republic, so I have an excuse to wear a man skirt and put a laurel wreath on my head. I'd be the world's most fabulous consul.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 13, 2019)

Looks like somebody is just messing about and this is ment not to be anything but a joke.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> Looks like somebody is just messing about and this is ment not to be anything but a joke.


Sigh. 

Jokes over.  I'm grabbing a wine cooler and a cucumber and going home...

Sigh...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> If we're gonna do a furry government, make it like the Roman Republic, so I have an excuse to wear a man skirt and put a laurel wreath on my head. I'd be the world's most fabulous consul.


I second this motion.
I know this is from a different era but this is my opportunity of living in a barrel and shitposting irl just like Diogenes


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

Actually the idea of a classical era furry government sounds fun!


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I second this motion.
> I know this from a different era but this is my opportunity of living in a barrel and shitposting irl just like Diogenes



I sure hope there is an obligatory Caligula phase. That entire reign was a giant shitpost.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

Plus I can have these for my royal guard.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 13, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Actually the idea of a classical era furry government sounds fun!


Specially fun for whoever acts as Julius Caesar, getting "stabbed" from behind has a different meaning in furry politics


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Specially fun for whoever acts as Julius Caesar, getting "stabbed" from behind has a different meaning in furry politics


OwO


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> OwO



Et tu.. @KimberVaile ..


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> OwO


_*Moans* _Et tu Brute >~< ?


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I sure hope there is an obligatory Caligula phase. That entire reign was a giant shitpost.



We're screwed if they do a Nero.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

Gonorrhea for the burning of Rome?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

Skittles said:


> We're screwed if they do a Nero.


At least everybody gets some fantastic fiddle playing when everything starts burning.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> At least everybody gets some fantastic fiddle playing when everything starts burning.


Just going to stock the kingdom's penicillin supply...


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 13, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Being direct, I think you know what makes hate speech proscribed because you did give an example, serious or humorous, of what happened to your father when he feel need to disrespect black people in the manner he did. Polite company takes exception when you decide to denigrate people based on their identity. Furthermore, hate speech often proceeds more vile and violent behavior, generally serving as a call to action against the people that language is being directed at. After the Holocaust, many European countries enacted laws against hate speech to protect minorities because governments and people realized how hate speech been instrument in swaying support for the atrocities that took place.
> 
> I'm glad you apparently treat everyone with respect, but it may be nice to acknowledge there are those may be might be affected more adversely than you by hate speech because they belong to the usual groups that get targeted by it.
> 
> Sorry if this brought the mood down.



You didn't put this in a downer I promise. OwO But anyway, it is late where I am but if you're willing to have a chat about this later in private. I'll happily do so. Because even though we disagree on this. You seem like a fine enough fellow. I wouldn't mind befriending.

OwO


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Gonorrhea for the burning of Rome?


The great burning of FAF. It's rumored that more the a third of the furry population couldn't yiff for several months. Nary an OwO in sight for months on end, as troves of furries moaned not in pleasure, but in agonized pain, the yiffy juice was conspicuously absent in those dark  months.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> _*Moans* _Et tu Brute >~< ?


_Daydreams over playing the role of Caesar._ I couldn't imagine getting stabbed 23 times...all at once, and covered in a pool of... Terrible, who would want that role?


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

Hoo boy, I think this is becoming my favorite thread.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Hoo boy, I think this is becoming my favorite thread.


I had no idea that I would be responsible for something like that... Lol, most threads I create have to be locked down by SSJ3Mewtwo because they become political dumpster fires... XD


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I had no idea that I would be responsible for something like that... Lol, most threads I create have to be locked down by SSJ3Mewtwo because they become political dumpster fires... XD



XD well. This isn't so bad me thinks.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I had no idea that I would be responsible for something like that... Lol, most threads I create have to be locked down by SSJ3Mewtwo because they become political dumpster fires... XD



Just thought the tone and discussion took a funny turn, lol.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 13, 2019)

Skittles said:


> XD well. This isn't so bad me thinks.


I have a tendency to have bad judgement when creating threads.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have a tendency to have bad judgement when creating threads.


De omnibus dubitandum!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 13, 2019)

The account has been up for a month and only has a couple of hundred followers.  So even if they did have some serious intent behind the half-arsed humour, it doesn't look like they have enough influence to make much of an impact on anything.  More people follow _my_ twitter, even, and I'm no popufur! 



Minerva_Minx said:


> If I'm here and if a sex joke can be made, I'm most likely going to go down in whipped cream



The cleanup with dairy products is not worth it! (a friend told me...)


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 13, 2019)

I am a governor of my bathroom, thinking about that


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ah, the furry fandom, never ceases to amuse. It's like a parody of a parody some days.

And what's this, they're trying to make awoo illegal?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> The cleanup with dairy products is not worth it! (a friend told me...)



No, it is not.  But imagery is hilarious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

How does this have 6 pages?


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> How does this have 6 pages?



Hey, you're posting on it too! 

*pelts with dairy products*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

Because if there is one thing furries agree on, It's the fandom doesn't want a governing body


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

-Sips tea- No idea.. I am just here to floof, entertain and be entertained.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Let me ask you this Miles, what makes hate speech different than free speech? All you are doing is putting something in front of something and saying "This is hateful, you can't say or do that because it's hateful."
> 
> But freedom of speech allows you to say or do whatever you please. After all, it's freedom of speech not freedom from consequences.
> 
> ...



Oh, _this_ is why this has 6 pages. 

Simply put, freedom of speech doesn't let you say or do whatever you want. If you go into an airport and shout 'bomb!' that's a crime for example.
If you publish a news story saying that a rich businessman has HIV, and the allegation is false, then that's libel and it's a crime. 
If Mcdonald's funded an advert campaign that claimed Burger King used horse meat, that would also be a crime. 

The first amendment _doesn't_ guarantee you a right to express whatever opinion you want in private forums either. It just means the government won't prosecute you. 
If Budweiser cancels your celebrity appearance at a beer event, because you tweeted that Budweiser is disgusting poison, then that's not infringing you're free speech.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 13, 2019)

Oh no! The furry government is coming to take away our yiff! It's my right!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh no! The furry government is coming to take away our yiff!



They should pass anti-flatulence legislation to control skunks.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> They should pass anti-flatulence legislation to control skunks.


Or at least a_ backside_ ground check for the newly registered.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

I am all for the legalisation of Rawr and Awoo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I am all for the legalisation of Rawr and Awoo.



Legalise awoo but ban pants.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Legalise awoo but ban pants.



Skirts for everyone!


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 13, 2019)

Are we like, an autonomous region then? The one where we call ourselves a country, but others call it a province, or anything of sorts

I mean nevermind, I live in a kingdom u.u


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> They should pass anti-flatulence legislation to control skunks.



Isn't the mechanism for spraying quite different from flatulence, even if it's at the same end?


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 13, 2019)

I am gonna take this furry goverment over and become yalls pretty furry kween.
Why
Because I can.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 13, 2019)

muh freedoms


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 13, 2019)

Covfefe


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 13, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Skirts for everyone!


I like your thinking, a little drag never hurt anybody!


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> The cleanup with dairy products is not worth it! (a friend told me...)



Just stay away from caramel ice cream topping. Dairy is a cakewalk by comparison! (not a friend...)


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 13, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Oh no! The furry government is coming to take away our yiff! It's my right!


If that happens, WE RIOT


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 13, 2019)

The first constitution states that we the people have the right to bear arms. So that we may give/receive cuties bear hugs!


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I like your thinking, a little drag never hurt anybody!



Bring it on, I say!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Isn't the mechanism for spraying quite different from flatulence, even if it's at the same end?



No overthinky.


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> No overthinky.



Spoken like a true PhD scientist!


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2019)

Vamux said:


> We must burn this abomination.


 

We must burn Twitter!


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> We must burn Twitter!


You sound like such an angry old man. :v


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> You sound like such an angry old man. :v



Me? The one who was sweet enough to enable you to see your true identity, as a sea cucumber, and be loved by all????


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 13, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> You sound like such an angry old man. :v


I had no choice:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> Me? The one who was sweet enough to enable you to see your true identity, as a sea cucumber, and be loved by all????


He's a sea cucumber? OwO


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> He's a sea cucumber? OwO



Yep, please see this thread....soon to be posted, Tweet by Tweet, on Twitter.

forums.furaffinity.net: Poll: Choose a Species for Some Moron!

(kidding, I dun have Twitter!)


----------



## Some Moron (Sep 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> Me? The one who was sweet enough to enable you to see your true identity, as a sea cucumber, and be loved by all????


No, it's not a darn... Whatever you said! >:v


FluffyShutterbug said:


> He's a sea cucumber? OwO


Don't believe his lies, stranger!


----------



## Simo (Sep 13, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Oh, I already figured out my true identity the hard way, you dingus! And it's not a darn... Whatever you said! >:v
> 
> Don't believe his lies, stranger!



You know....you're making me wanna join Twitter....


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 14, 2019)

Send them to raid Area 51 as representatives of the fandom, and we'll just watch them on live feed.


----------



## LameFox (Sep 16, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Send them to raid Area 51 as representatives of the fandom, and we'll just watch them on live feed.


The aliens best never get off this planet alive then or they'll route a highway through it on purpose.


----------



## m9necraftmecanics (Sep 19, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> View attachment 70806
> 
> I'm sometimes amazed that people are incapable of reading blatant jokes.


make awwoooooooo legal


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 19, 2019)

Elect me president! I will ban all the trolls.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

m9necraftmecanics said:


> make awwoooooooo legal


No. Don't Just don't.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 19, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Elect me president! I will ban all the trolls.


So most of the fandom then?


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> So most of the fandom then?



Yeh pretty much


----------

